# Hab oder kann ich einen Nameserver einrichten?



## Lukasz (13. Juli 2006)

Hallo

Ich habe einen T-online Rootserver. System Unix (Linux 9etwas) Plesk 7.5 von T-offline. Bin eigentlich höchst zu fireden. Doch das eigentliche Problem hat mich heute überrascht.

Problemschilderung:
Heute wollte ich von einem sehr günstigen Domainanbieter Domains mittels Namserver Eintrage ns1... Domain.de auf meinen Server leiten. Doch bei meiner Kontrolle bekomme ich die Meldung, dass der Nameserver nicht erreichbar sein sollte, oder manchmal soll er nicht regaieren.

Was ich mir als Lösung erhoffe. 
Nun ich habe absolut 100% vollen Zugriff auf den Root Server. Das bedeutet, ich kann da tun und machen was ich möchte. Doch eins ist denke ich von T-online nicht installiert worden. Und das ist der Nameserver.

Ich hoffe eigentlich einen Weg zu finden, wie ich das an meinem Server prüfen kann, ob er nun einen Nameserver installiert hat oder auch nicht. Damit erhoffe ich, dass ich bei diesem billigen Domainanbieter meinen eigenen Namserver eintragen kann.

Die T-online Domains sind zwar mir bekanntlich die aller schnellsten Registrierungen, aber ich finde zwischen 12€ und 4€ im Jahr ist ein enormer Unterschied, zudem ich ja den Server ziwschen ein paar Familienmitgliedern aufteilen möchte. (Deshalb ja auch ein Root). 

Wovon ich Ahnung habe:
Ich komme eigentlich mit SSH sehr durchschnittlich zurecht. Hab ab und an Probleme, konnte aber bislang alles lösen. Nur mit dem Namservern binn ich noch nie in Kontakt gekommen.

Welche Hilfe ich brauche:
Ich wäre euch sehr Dankbar, ihr könntet mir sagen, was ich tun soll um zu ermitteln, ob ich einen eigenen Namserver habe oder nicht, und eventuell wie ich einen einbringe. Weil ich kann mir den Preis bei t-online einfach für ca. 16 Domains nicht leisten. 

Wenn es irgendwas gibt, was ich posten oder beschreiben soll, gibt mir bescheid!

Danke an die, die hier Hilfe leisten


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. Juli 2006)

Hi Kukasz,

ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass bereits ein Nameserver vorinstalliert ist - braucht schließlich kaum jemand (jedenfalls kaum ein Endanwender ). Als Stichwort sollten dir bind oder auch tinydns weiterhelfen. Die genannten Programme sind im Bezug auf Nameserver weit verbreitet.

Dazu solltest du genug HowTo(s) im Internet finden. Gerne helfen wir dir natürlich auch gerne kostengünstig weiter. Dazu bitte einfach kurz eine Email an info@busoft.de 

Grüße,
Arne


----------

